# Space Wolves Banners?



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know you can convert a Grey Hunter into a Standard Bearer & that there is a Space Marine model that is it's own Standard Bearer model, but in the pictures, it's standard, is empty (as if it's just waiting for someone to put something there for whatever chapter it's designated for). My question is this: 

Where can I find a good Space Wolves Standard to put in there for my Army? If I'm going to lose a fighter for each of my squads (in order to gain the bonus of the Standard Bearer), I'd like him to look the part, ya know?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Search the internet for Space Wolves images and then you can print them on decal paper.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

diatribe... go read the damn rules man, really.

you dont lose anything for taking a wolf standard, period, and its given in the SW kit, you know, those flags that go on the back of the backpacks?

the standard bearer model is OLD, 2nd ed i think, when there was standard bearers in 40k.

point is: go read the damn rules before posting, theres no replacing and losing a warrior or anything of that sort.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, I have used the back banner from the FW space wolves dreadnought. I originally used the standard space marines banner but my freehand doesn't do it justice so I lopped it off and put this bad boy on there instead:

View attachment 13101


View attachment 13102


If you can't afford that (£26 for the dread when I got it earlier this year, no arms though, but you get this banner) you could just try making a sort of fur/pelt style banner out of green stuff and brass rod / cocktail sticks, which I have also done in the past.

Hope that helps?

Rev


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> diatribe... go read the damn rules man, really.
> 
> you dont lose anything for taking a wolf standard, period, and its given in the SW kit, you know, those flags that go on the back of the backpacks?
> 
> ...


 
Harsh...


But true.


Best suggeston is this - if you want a cheap and easy way of doing it - find and image, print it onto paper, cut it out, paint the back of it black.


If you want a longer route - get tracing paper, print a black and white image onto it, paint it on both sides, result.



PS - Rev - dont be so harsh on your painting skills - that guy is awesome.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

no offence to KA but I think he just misread what Diatribe1974 was trying to say. He wasn't really thinking that he was 'losing' a man, just that one of his ten men has to be made into a banner bearer so he only has 9 normal grey hunters and the 10th should really look good.

the tracing paper idea and the using paper banners may be old school but they can still look really good. Photocopying banners from the old codicies and painting over them was a really easy and effective way of getting a great looking banner.

ps - Maidel, thanks for the compliment


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Its ok, i think its just that time of month for KA :laugh: what with the caqnadian price hikes and stuff.

There are loads of Banner bits to use. The Marauder horseman one is great, it is going on my Bjorn the fell handed when i get to build him in june ( :threaten: damn you exams) The command squad banner works too, and if you are any good with Green stuff, you can put some pelts and stuff on it. There are backpack ones as well, they come with the tac squad i think and with another squad, i dont know which. try surfing Bits and Kits for some alternatives.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

oh crap, yeah, i forgot about all the fantasy stuff. Marauders are good, and there are some good orc banners too! 



mcmuffin said:


> Its ok, i think its just that time of month for KA :laugh: what with the caqnadian price hikes and stuff.


as for KA, yeah, I think GW have finally pushed him over the edge  haha


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

that has me on edge, yes, but still, if you read his exact words.




Diatribe1974 said:


> If I'm going to lose a fighter for each of my squads (in order to gain the bonus of the Standard Bearer), I'd like him to look the part, ya know?


which is also bringing back to another post he had asking about the standard bearer models and stating he hasnt read the rules at all just the fluff. And it needs to be clarified for some that you lose nothing for putting a standard on someone, via on their backpack.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> which is also bringing back to another post he had asking about the standard bearer models and stating he hasnt read the rules at all just the fluff. And it needs to be clarified for some that you lose nothing for putting a standard on someone, via on their backpack.


My banner bearing has his banner held in his powerfist (the old standard bearer model). 

My assumption is that his powerfist is so strong, he can use the banner as huge club which 'counts as' a powerfist


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Maidel said:


> My banner bearing has his banner held in his powerfist (the old standard bearer model).
> 
> My assumption is that his powerfist is so strong, he can use the banner as huge club which 'counts as' a powerfist


yea well my point is more that he is thinking that wielding a standard makes the model useless from his words, which we all know are not true, theres no trade off for it outside of the 10 points, or else it would be a permanent ability, but its a one time use.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yea well my point is more that he is thinking that wielding a standard makes the model useless from his words, which we all know are not true, theres no trade off for it outside of the 10 points, or else it would be a permanent ability, but its a one time use.


correct me if im wrong but in 2nd? 3rd? edition you did lose an attack for having a banner - I think thats right.

I do realise its almost 6th edition time however


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Maidel said:


> correct me if im wrong but in 2nd? 3rd? edition you did lose an attack for having a banner - I think thats right.
> 
> I do realise its almost 6th edition time however


I honestly can not remember, but it was something like that and it was 2nd, but that was removed by 4th ed for sure (as i remember 4th well still) and this is not 2nd ed


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I honestly can not remember, but it was something like that and it was 2nd, but that was removed by 4th ed for sure (as i remember 4th well still) and this is not 2nd ed


Which is really weird considering that model is actually made for 2nd edition and has a powerfist - talk about redundant...


----------



## Perrind (Jul 7, 2010)

Honestly KA, this is a forum for people who enjoy a hobby to connect and share ideas, acomplishments, etc. And i didnt get past the second post on this forum because the only thing i focused on was you being an ass. Yes, he should read his codex. But we all overlook things. Remind him instead of insulting him. He is purely looking for info. That kind of attitude and lack of respect for other forum members is a huhge turnoff for me, being someone who really enjoys this forum, and being newer to it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Perrind said:


> Honestly KA, this is a forum for people who enjoy a hobby to connect and share ideas, acomplishments, etc. And i didnt get past the second post on this forum because the only thing i focused on was you being an ass. Yes, he should read his codex. But we all overlook things. Remind him instead of insulting him. He is purely looking for info. That kind of attitude and lack of respect for other forum members is a huhge turnoff for me, being someone who really enjoys this forum, and being newer to it.


I am an asshole, yes. Im insulting as hes already made a thread about the wolf standard before, and he already got answers about it, then he still 'overlooks' it here?


----------



## Perrind (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not getting into a pissing match with you dude. Not being hostile either. Just saying it's a turnoff when someone who is a senior member of a forum that i consider reputable is being an ass. Not a good way to interest guests and newer membrs who may be browsing the forums. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Mate, I have used the back banner from the FW space wolves dreadnought. I originally used the standard space marines banner but my freehand doesn't do it justice so I lopped it off and put this bad boy on there instead:
> 
> View attachment 13101
> 
> ...


Holy fucking crap mate, I actually just jizzed all over myself. I mean a full on prostate-massaging-with-my-fist-in-a-sandpaper-glove jizz fest.

I'm actually going to cry myself to sleep tonight that none of my wolf standard guys are going to look as salty-man-fat-alicious as that bad boy. Sir, I would throw rep at you like I throw punches at my wife but I need to spread more rep around.

I salute the awesomeness of your model good sir.

To the OP, sorry to invade your thread but that was just too fucking awesome a model not to comment on.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> diatribe... go read the damn rules man, really.
> 
> you dont lose anything for taking a wolf standard, period, and its given in the SW kit, you know, those flags that go on the back of the backpacks?
> 
> ...


Sorry if I'm ticking people off. I'll stop posting here then.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Diatribe1974: you're not p*ssing everyone off, not everyone anyway :biggrin: so don't stop posting. Hopefully the couple of ideas we suggested at the beginning have been of some help? And sorry for hijacking your thread with my banner bearer, hopefully he has served as some sort of inspiration? The Orc, beastmen and marauder kits will give you similar looking banners for less dollars though, so check around on ebay.

Bayonet: thanks again for the compliments. Did I not post this guy on my project log, I know you're look at that so thought you would have seen him before? 

Everyone else: please chill out, this is only the virtual world, don't take it so serious :wink:

Rev


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Diatribe1974: you're not p*ssing everyone off, not everyone anyway :biggrin: so don't stop posting. Hopefully the couple of ideas we suggested at the beginning have been of some help? And sorry for hijacking your thread with my banner bearer, hopefully he has served as some sort of inspiration? The Orc, beastmen and marauder kits will give you similar looking banners for less dollars though, so check around on ebay.
> 
> Bayonet: thanks again for the compliments. Did I not post this guy on my project log, I know you're look at that so thought you would have seen him before?
> 
> ...


He probably was and I didn't notice, it's hard to get past the awesomness of Ragnar most of the time with your Plog


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Bayonet: haha, cheers mate. 

OP, sorry to hijack this thread... again  

Let us know how you get on with the wolf banners.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

is the model in question I was originally asking about. Since there wasn't either a banner shown in the the picture, nor any description listed as it having one in the box, I asked my question. But since I received such a vitriolic response, I'm done asking questions on this forum. I'll keep posting (and also doing up my donation in support of the forum). But ultimately, I'll ask my questions elsewhere, and yes, I did get my questions answered by others, elsewhere.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyway back to the question, that model could use the banner from the space marine plastic command squad, as others have mentioned alot of fantasy models have good banners, you might find some good banners in your space wolf codex that you could scan and print out onto paper, or if you feel adventurous you could use aluminum foil, a few sheets of foil primed makes a good material for painting on banners.some people also use .25mm plasticard, its sturdy enough to paint on and it can be heated gently to bend also it glues in place with a bit of super glue or some green stuff.
also dont forget it does not have to be a flag as such, you could do a sort of totem effect and drill holes through heads of enemies or get some bones and skulls and stick them to the banner pole and make like a shrine pole, which admittedly is a bit chaosy but they are wolves after all and they go in for all the bones and such.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> is the model in question I was originally asking about. Since there wasn't either a banner shown in the the picture, nor any description listed as it having one in the box, I asked my question. But since I received such a vitriolic response, I'm done asking questions on this forum. I'll keep posting (and also doing up my donation in support of the forum). But ultimately, I'll ask my questions elsewhere, and yes, I did get my questions answered by others, elsewhere.


Hey? I gave you a proper response and advice, you just ignored me


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Hey? I gave you a proper response and advice, you just ignored me



Sorry to make it appear that I ignored you. I posted that pic & subsequent response to more previous posters.



bitsandkits said:


> Anyway back to the question, that model could use the banner from the space marine plastic command squad, as others have mentioned alot of fantasy models have good banners, you might find some good banners in your space wolf codex that you could scan and print out onto paper, or if you feel adventurous you could use aluminum foil, a few sheets of foil primed makes a good material for painting on banners.some people also use .25mm plasticard, its sturdy enough to paint on and it can be heated gently to bend also it glues in place with a bit of super glue or some green stuff.
> also dont forget it does not have to be a flag as such, you could do a sort of totem effect and drill holes through heads of enemies or get some bones and skulls and stick them to the banner pole and make like a shrine pole, which admittedly is a bit chaosy but they are wolves after all and they go in for all the bones and such.


Some ideas in there, yeah. Not sure how I'll go about getting the standard itself built. I'll get the Space Marine Command set and see how close (size wise) it is to this model (or if it even looks good enough on it). I might end up taking your advice and just making one, then free handing either a paint job, or trying another avenue.

Thanks for the advice, both bits & Maidel


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

You can pick this arm up from the SM Command Squad box from Bits and Kits then attach it to a Space Wolf body.









Then paint the banner exterior whatever color you want.
Paint the interior box in a pattern like 4 squares, diagonal, triangle or whatever.
Then simply paste some Space Wolves vehicle decals. Like this.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

lav25gunner said:


> You can pick this arm up from the SM Command Squad box from Bits and Kits then attach it to a Space Wolf body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a good image to show me. That does help me put into proper perspective in terms of proportions. But I won't be doing the normal images you suggested, as my Space Wolves are of Ragnar's Great Company, so I might have to do some free handing on that one.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Maidel said:


> Hey? I gave you a proper response and advice, you just ignored me


I also responded several times and PM'd you and I got no response either...


----------

